# sure start maternity grant - HELP please!



## Miss~Gaby

I've got the form all filled out for the £500 maternity grant and the bit signed by my health visitor and all ready to post, but I have no idea where to send it!

Does anyone have the address that it gets sent to please?? Also do I need to send any documents with it, birth certificate or anything?


----------



## momandpeanut

If you take it in to your nearest job centre it gets there quicker !!

I dont think you have to send any other docs as long as its signed my your mw !


----------



## Ema

Like momand peanut said. Take to your local job centre and nothing else needs to go with it if its been signed :) XxX


----------



## cheryl

I phoned the jobcentre I found the number in the yellow pages, they gave me the address to send it too.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## missjacey44

Mine came with a free post envelope with the address on. If yours didnt.. just take it down to the jobcentre!


----------



## pinkfairy

i dont have a local job centre as i live in the middle of no where. does anyone know if there is a central address to send the form to?


----------



## missjacey44

pinkfairy said:


> i dont have a local job centre as i live in the middle of no where. does anyone know if there is a central address to send the form to?

I dont know but if anything give the jobcentre a call and ask them. 
Im sure there will be a main number on the jobcentre website or something


----------



## claire1978

When can the grant be sent off, is it at 29 weeks? and also how long does it take to come through?


----------



## Blob

I want it i'm gutted :lol:


----------



## Eoz

You can't send it before 29 weeks and like the others said ring Jobcentre as they have different centres all over.Mine is in Portsmouth and deals with Oxford,Bucks and Herts
I sent mine off and got it within 2 weeks.They are fairly quick.If you aint heard anything within 10 working days chase it up as my friend got hers lost in the system xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

This thread is useful I have to send mine in 4 weeks and noticed there was no address on forms. I assumed it would be on their website though but will give the job centre a ring instead .

you got your healthy start vouchers sorted? took them 21 weeks to do mine! I hope the loan dosnt take that long or i be popping and have nothing.


----------



## Sarah81

My OH is just taking mine to the jobcentre - he has to sign on on tuesday anyway, he was sacked over 2 months ago and hasn't been able to get anything since, we're coping though! Have sent off for the vouchers, haven't heard anything since! Probably be pregnant with the second before we hear anything! lol


----------



## ellasmummy

I got mine with a freepost envelope that had the address already on it. I sent it off at 29 weeks and got the money within 2 weeks :D


----------



## Dragonfly

Sarah81 said:


> My OH is just taking mine to the jobcentre - he has to sign on on tuesday anyway, he was sacked over 2 months ago and hasn't been able to get anything since, we're coping though! Have sent off for the vouchers, haven't heard anything since! Probably be pregnant with the second before we hear anything! lol

If your on income support etc you wll get it but call them as i did every few weeks and they lied to me telling me i wasnt entitled. I complained to the manager via email and she couldnt explain why my application was processed for 21 weeks and send me out a cheque to cover what they had missed within 5 days and about 100 apoligies.

I would call them and find out why your waiting. They seem to not know what the heck they are at and if you dont get on their asses you miss out.


----------



## Sarah81

Dragonfly said:


> Sarah81 said:
> 
> 
> My OH is just taking mine to the jobcentre - he has to sign on on tuesday anyway, he was sacked over 2 months ago and hasn't been able to get anything since, we're coping though! Have sent off for the vouchers, haven't heard anything since! Probably be pregnant with the second before we hear anything! lol
> 
> If your on income support etc you wll get it but call them as i did every few weeks and they lied to me telling me i wasnt entitled. I complained to the manager via email and she couldnt explain why my application was processed for 21 weeks and send me out a cheque to cover what they had missed within 5 days and about 100 apoligies.
> 
> I would call them and find out why your waiting. They seem to not know what the heck they are at and if you dont get on their asses you miss out.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll try and sort it out this week then - good that they can back-date it aswell! You have to wonder how these places manage to get anything done!!


----------



## Pebbles

whos entitled to this grant ladies?


----------



## kameleon

Sure start maternity grand FOR ESSEX AREA:

ADDRESS IS:

FREEPOST RSCE-EATS-AHAK
WEMBLEY BDC
PO BOX 110
LONDON
SW95 9EA

Enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## rachel h

im doing mine on friday (midwife appt) for her to sign & am going to take to local job centre <3 good luck xx


----------



## miamia34

Miss~Gaby said:


> I've got the form all filled out for the £500 maternity grant and the bit signed by my health visitor and all ready to post, but I have no idea where to send it!
> 
> Does anyone have the address that it gets sent to please?? Also do I need to send any documents with it, birth certificate or anything?

Hi i rang my job centre and this is the address to send it to:-
FREEPOST RSCE-EATS-AHAK
WEMBLEY BDC
PO BOX 110
LONDON
SW95 9EA

Make sure the midwife/doctor has stamped it also as mine forgot and they sent it back to me for that even though midwife had written everything on there!! Good luckx


----------



## cazza29

hi

does any1 have the phone number for FREEPOST RSCE-EATS-AHAK
WEMBLEY BDC
PO BOX 110
LONDON
SW95 9EA


----------



## gemabee

can u fill it in nd send it after u've had baby??
i obviously won't get child tax credit until after i've had baby... it'll be at a higher rate than the family element... but with everyone sayin they're sendin it off now i'm gettin slightly worried!!
xx


----------



## mialou09

Mine came with a freepost envelope but the address is FREEPOST: RSCE-EATS-AHAK Wembley Benefits Delivery Centre, Wembley BDC, PO Box 110, LONDON, SW95 1EA


----------



## Jem88

Gemabee - i know when my cousin had her baby she wasn't on benefits so she had to wait until her daughter was born to get child tax credit and then send the form off.. i think you've got until babys 3 months to send it off


----------



## Becky123

Its adifferent address depending where you live, I just phoned my local jobcentre they had no clue what I was on about just waiting for a phonecall so they can give me the address


----------



## forget me not

If you've not already got children you have up to 3 months after the birth to apply. I droppped my application in at the job centre and the cash was in my bank in about 10 days. To be honest it was a god send. We didn't have any bay stuff left after a 5 year gap and 3 house moves so it has paid for pushchair, car seat, cot and mattress etc. From next year you will only be able to claim it for your first pregnancy so glad we got it while still able!


----------

